# Great looking grinder for sale!!



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

http:// https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/modem-bistro-electric-coffee-grinder/1323443873



Maybe this should be in "off topic"...!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out Pic 5 - it comes with a free roaster!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Well it'll go with any decor so your other half will surely be happy.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

remember seeing an ebay advert for a bandsaw, all the pictures were slightly out of focus pictures of Mo Farah on a fun run!


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

I dont think this grinder would fit on my kitchen worktop, I think the Feng shui police would dissaprove!!


----------



## nico_water (Dec 26, 2018)

is it dial up or wireless?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Really?? ^^^^^


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

IT HAS THREE SETTINGS PEOPLE! That's two more than I need!

(edit: apparently that ad had ended... I may have been looking at the wrong ad. I apologise for my excitement...)


----------

